# Home-Server Zusammenstellung



## KingXs (17. Mai 2012)

Hallo

Ich möchte mir gerne einen Server für Zuhause zusammenstellen.
Preislich dachte Ich unter 500€
Meine Idee war halt einen Linux Server aufzustellen welcher Ich zb für Backups, Medien/Dateien, kleinen Lan Server (wenn es sogar geht sogar ausserhalb von Lan betreiben da Ich Glasfaser Leitung besitze)
und nonstop am laufen haben kann (habe bis jetzt den PC dafür benutzt aber der saugt möglicherweise zuviel Strom)

Hier ist mal eine Config die Ich zusammengestellt habe.
Ist die schon gut so oder soll noch geändert werden?



> Mobo: ASRock H67M, H67 (B3)
> CPU: Intel Pentium G620, 2x 2.60GHz, boxed
> RAM: Kingston ValueRAM DIMM 4GB PC3-10667E ECC CL9
> HDD: 2x Western Digital Caviar Green 500GB, SATA 6Gb/s (RAID 1)
> ...


----------



## Joel-92 (17. Mai 2012)

Ich würde das so machen:

Netzteil: 300W be quiet! Pure Power L7 80+ Bronze - Hardware, Notebooks & Software
Mainboard + CPU: ASRock E350M1/USB3 AMD A50M So.FM1 Single Channel DDR3 Mini-ITX Retail
RAM: 4GB Kingston ValueRAM DDR3-1066 DIMM CL7 Single - Hardware, Notebooks
Laufwerk: LG Electronics GH24NS70 24x SA bk Bulk - Hardware, Notebooks & Software
HDD: Zwei mal 500GB Western Digital Caviar Green WD5000AZRX 64MB 3.5" (8.9cm) SATA

Dann benötigst du noch einen gut belüfteten Mini-Tower, in dem ein ITX Mainbard verbaut werden kann.

So hast du einen günstigen, sehr stromsparendes Server dank sehr stromsparender CPU und "Green" Festplatten.

Die Power der CPU von 2x 1,6 GHz reicht für einen Dateiserver sehr gut aus. Auch die Leistungsaufnahme von nur 18 Watt bei Last ist sehr gering.


----------



## coroc (17. Mai 2012)

Das L7 Nt ist nicht so toll, das Cougar A300 300W ATX 2.3 | Geizhals.at Österreich ist besser


----------



## rabe08 (17. Mai 2012)

Ich würde mir als CPU auch sowas mal anschauen Intel Celeron Dual-Core G530, 2x 2.40GHz, boxed (BX80623G530) in CPUs: Intel Sockel 1155 | heise online Preisvergleich ist ein guter Kompromiss aus Leistung und Stromverbrauch, läßt jeden Atom oder AMD E weit hinter sich. Die 500er Festplatten finde ich für einen File und Media Server zu klein. Faustregel: wenn eine Platte im Server zu 80% gefüllt ist, ist sie voll. Ein optisches LW würde ich nicht einbauen, ggfs. ein USB-Modell in die Schublade legen, aber wer braucht heute noch sowas . Ein eingebautes LW zieht immer etwas Strom, kann man verhindern. 

Bei einem 24/7/365 würde ich sowieso den Stromverbrauch in den Vordergrund stellen: 1 RAM-Riegel zieht 1-2W, also lieber nur einen verwenden. Möglichst einfach gestricktes MB, jedes Feature, dass Du nicht brauchst, zieht Strom. HDD: Falls Du nicht spiegeln willst nur 1 HDD. Anstatt Spiegeln lieber die Daten regelmäßig nach extern sichern. CPU leicht undervolten und untertakten. Man kann so ein System auf unter 20W im idle bringen. Ist der Zustand, den das Gerät wohl 23 Stunden am Tag hat.


----------



## KingXs (17. Mai 2012)

Danke für die Ratschläge.

Hier mal die angepasste Liste


> CPU: Intel Celeron Dual-Core G530, 2x 2.40GHz, boxed
> Mobo: ASUS P8H61-M LE/USB3 Rev 3.0, H61 (B3)
> RAM: Kingston ValueRAM DIMM 4GB PC3-10667U CL9
> HDD: 2x Western Digital Caviar Green 1500GB, 64MB Cache, SATA II
> ...



Soweit alles ok mit dieser Konfiguration?


----------



## Timsu (17. Mai 2012)

Warum kein PicoPsu?
Wenn du ZFS nutzen willst, währe ECC Ram+Mobo zu empfehlen. Willst du verschlüsseln?


----------



## norse (17. Mai 2012)

Wegen der Festplatte: Western Digital AV-GP 2000GB, 64MB Cache, SATA II (WD20EURS) | Geizhals Deutschland die ist 24/7 freigegeben  Wäre denke ich interessant für dich!

Mainboards rate ich generell gerne zu Gigabyte...das Asus ist auch völlig OK, nur der Support ist bei Asus nunja.


ansonsten völlig ausreichend die Konfig und auch auf Dauer genug Leistung für Dateiserver...was willst du denn genau machen? Wird es nur ein NAS, also einfache Dateifreigabe oder mehr?


----------



## pringles (18. Mai 2012)

ansonsten kannst du dir direkt einnasgehäuse holen.


----------



## KingXs (18. Mai 2012)

Ich möchte halt einen Linux Server zusammenstellen welchen Ich für mehrere Sachen benutzen kann, wie zb als Medien Server, Game Server (sollen jetzt keine 64er maps sein ), Web Server ...
Einen Server an dem Ich rumfummeln und lernen kann.

Ich möchte halt sparen wo Ich kann, darum habe Ich ein etwas günstigeres Case genommen. Das Case werde Ich eh nicht viel sehen wenn Ich es irgendwo nah bei einer Inet Verbindung anbringe.

@Timsu
Habe auch irgendwo gelesen dass sich ECC Ram nicht mehr so leisten verglichen zu Non-ECC, bin aber hier nicht so gut darüber informiert.

@norse
Was die Festplatte anbelangt habe Ich leider nicht ganz verstanden was jetzt anders daran ist. (im Endeffeckt brauche Ich nur eine Festplatte da Ich meine Backups wahrscheinlich auf einem NAS eines Freundes draufwerfe)


----------



## norse (18. Mai 2012)

Sehr schön, hört sich gut an! 

Gameserver.... welche Spiele denn genau? 
Naja ganz einfach, wenn dein Server 24/7 läuft, also jeden tag und belastet wird etc sind Festplatten zu empfehlen die für den Dauerbetrieb ausgelegt sind und das sind die auch! Die halten also länger 

Also wenn du das alles daraf laufen lassen willst... hol dir ne Stärkere CPU! Die läuft sonst am Limit! Je nachdem um welche Spiele es sich handelt und was du unter Medienserver verstehst... Streaming? Transcodierung für Clients? (mp4, mkv's .... ?) Dann sollten wir über i3 /i5 / Xeon 12xx reden!


Achja: In das Gehäuse bekommst du keine 2x 3,5" Festplatten... musst also umsteigen 
Welche Bauform willst du?
http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog...e-SST-GD05B-Grandia-Desktop-black::13953.html
http://geizhals.de/695796

Gerade wenn du testen willst, spielen willst... lass dir Luft nach oben! Du wirst merken was damit alles noch so schönes Funktioniert und was du noch machen kannst. Du wärst sonst schnell am Maximum...mit den Gehäusen, vokalem das 2. Kannst du auch noch mehr Festplatten nachrüsten  oder auch Erweiterungskarten wie Raid-Controller, TV-Karten fürs Streaming und so weiter.


----------



## Timsu (18. Mai 2012)

ECC Ram ist zu empfehlen, wenn du ZFS nutzt. ZFS kann seine wesentlich höhere Datensicherheit erst durch ECC Ram ausspielen.
Außerdem würde ich aus Sicherheitsgründen niemals einen Fileserver und einen Gameserver auf dem gleichen PC laufen lassen. Lieber Virtualisieren(ESXI), dann im Router zwei getrennte Netze erstellen.


----------



## KingXs (18. Mai 2012)

Also was Gameserver anbelangt hatte Ich jetzt keine konkrete Idee welche, nur halt einige ausprobieren mit Freunden um herauszufinden wie man solche Server bedient.
An Medienserver hatte Ich mehr an Streaming gedacht, halt alle meine Videos und so liegen dann auf dem Server und Ich kann die von anderen Geräten abspielen.

Wozu genau sind Raid Controller?
Das wollte Ich eigentlich auch noch wissen: Welche Erweiterungs Karten gibt es und wozu dienen sie?

@Timsu
Also wie gesagt der Gamerserver werde Ich wahrscheinlich nur zum testen und für einige Freunde erreichbar sein, Fileserver halt auch nur für einige ausgewählten Leuten.


----------



## Timsu (18. Mai 2012)

Das ist ja egal, ob nur deine Freunde auf dem Gameserver spielen. Der PC an sich ist trotzdem von der ganzen Welt erreichbar. Und auf einem PC der von der ganzen Welt erreichbar ist, sollten nur so wenig wie möglich Dienste laufen, so z.b keine Streamingsachen o.ä.
Käme Virtualisieren für dich infrage? (zwarnicht ganz so sicher wie zwei physische PCs, aber immerhin sicherer als ein einzelner, nicht virtualisierter)
Ich würde auf jeden Fall trennen zwischen Home-Lan und dem was im "bösen" Internet ist.
Raid Controller werden meistens über PCI, PCI-X, oder PCI-E angebunden. Sie stellen zusätzliche SataPorts zur Verfügung und die Verschiedenen Raidlevel (siehe Wikipedia -> Raid)
Optimal wäre folgendes:
| Geizhals Deutschland
Netzteil und Festplatten und Gehäuse nach Geschmack, möglicherweise auch ein Raidcontroller, falls du viele Festplatten nutzen willst.
Betriebssysteme würde ich folgende nehmen:
OpenIndiana als Dateispeicher
Debian für den Gameserver
und Ubuntu für das ganze Mediazeugs.


----------



## norse (18. Mai 2012)

Tja da würd ich mal fast sagen du solltest dir nen Xeon 12xx holen, damit hast du genügend Leistung auch für später! 

Allein für das Streaming wäre ein i5 empfehlenswert. Auf normale bis zu W7 PCs mag das alles klappen mit nem Celeron DualCore, aber wenn diverse andere Geräte (Smartphone, Linux PC, Tablett, Fernseher,...) ins Spiel kommen braucht das mehr und mehr Leistung, da der Server dann die Videos transcodieren muss, also komplett berechnet und nur noch das Bild rüberschickt.

Was willst du denn max Ausgeben? Ich stell dann gerne mal was zusammen!
Naja n'en Raidcontroller ist schneller als so ein Onboard Raid. außerdem kannst du nur mit einem Hardwareraid einen ESXI aufsetzen. ESXI wäre sehr empfehlenswert für dein Vorhaben, aber da solltest du dich Stück für Stück rann arbeiten.

Ich würde sagen:
Du baust den Server zusammen und setzt den ESXI auf, übst damit ein wenig. Virtuelle Maschinen aufsetzen, installieren, mit dem ESXI einfach ein wenig Spiele.
Dann fängst du ernsthaft an das Linux (Ubuntu, Opensuse,wie du magst) einzurichten als Media/Dateiserver (vlt XBMC-Ubuntu interessant!)
Wenn das gut läuft und funtkioniert im Netz gehst du weiter und setzt dir ein Debian als Gameserver auf! Dann kennst du dich schon gut mit Linux aus. 

so würde ich vorgehen  ich würde behaupten so würdest du am meisten lernen.


----------



## KingXs (20. Mai 2012)

Interessant.
Das würde Ich auch dann so machen.
Mein Budget ist ansich nicht wierklich limitiert aber habe halt daran gedacht nicht zuviel auszugeben um "nur" mit dem Server zu spielen, darum dachte Ich an 300€-500€
Im Endeffeckt kann Ich auch etwas mehr drauflegen wenn sich der Aufpreis auch tatsächlich lohnt 

Und nochmal Danke für die grosse Hilfe


----------



## Timsu (20. Mai 2012)

Was bestellst du den nun?
Interessant währe auch wenn du eine Rückmeldung geben würdest wenn alles da ist.


----------



## KingXs (20. Mai 2012)

Nunja Xeon und i5 scheinen doch etwas teuer für mein Budget zu sein.
Die scheinen ja so 150€ aufwerts zu gehen.

Was wäre denn das minimalste was Ich bekommen könnte für was norse mir geraten hat?
Wäre der Betrag viel grösser als 500€?

Denn meine Konfiguration scheint da anscheinend schon etwas zu schwach?

EDIT: Werde auch gerne Rückmeldung geben sobald alles da ist und steht, bin sicher Ich werd noch viel suchen müssen bis Ich den Server richtig zum laufen habe


----------



## Timsu (20. Mai 2012)

Möchtest du RAID nutzen? Dann bräuchtest du für ESXI noch einen HardwareRaid Controller.
Als Hardware würde ich das mit einem günstigen Tower sowie 300 -400 Watt Netzteil empfehlen. Festplatten je nach Bedarf


----------



## norse (20. Mai 2012)

Im Grunde ist die Zusammenstellung von Timsu ok! Würde ich auch so machen (Man könnte mit dem Xeon noch schwanken, vlt den 1230V2 oder den Xeon 1230)
RAM auch top!

Mainboard OK, auch wenn saus!
Ich würde zu Intel / Gigabyte schwenken, Asus vom support her schlecht.
Wenn RAID dann natürlich mit Raid-Controlller, der kostet dann aber 130€ aufwärts.
also erstmal ohne Raid!

Schau dich mal auf Geizhals um nach:

CPU - beliebiger Xeon für Sockel 1155 http://geizhals.de/eu/?cat=cpuppro&sort=p&xf=25_4~820_1155~3_2500~940_8MB+shared#xf_top

RAM - 8GB ECC, Intel verifiziert: Kingston ValueRAM Intel DIMM Kit 8GB PC3-10667E ECC CL9 (DDR3-1333) (KVR1333D3E9SK2/8GI) | Geizhals EU

Mainboard - abwägen welche Anschlüsse du brauchst, uATX oder ATX, Intel oder Gigabyte empfehle ich gerne. Evtl auch ein Intel-Server-Board wenn das Budget reicht. http://geizhals.de/?cat=mbxeon&sort...TX%7E522_ATX%7E494_ECC-Unterst%FCtzung#xf_top

was du machen kannnst, wirst: 
-PCIe TV-Karte (Kann man per Netzwerk durchstreamen, kannst von jedem gerät aus Fernweh gucken!)
-PCIe Raid-Controller
-PCIe Lan-Karte
also eig würd ich sagen generell kein PCI mehr notwendig!

Vorschlag: das Asus...siehe EDIT2 unten!
Vorteil normales Board: Du kannst gut Undervolten, bessere Lüftersteuerung!

Festplatte erstmal wie du magst! Am besten gleich eine 2TB für die VM's und eine 500GB bis 1TB für zwischenspeicher (ISO's zum installieren der VM's etc.)
Oder mit SSD arbeiten!
z.B. eine 240GB (Datensicherung auf HDD nicht vergessen!) für die OS und den kompletten Gameserver (zwecks Zugriffszeit) und Daten auf eine normale HDD.

Sieh zu das du nen Xeon bekommst, wenn du das ganze ernst meinst und Geduld hast und das wirklich machen willst dann wirst du die Leistung brauchen!
Mit nem i3 kannste auch anfangen und rumspielen. Aber 2 Kerne sind zu wenig. Das reicht nur für eine VM.

Also: Bei dem ganzen wirst du dich selbst ein wenig schlau machen müssen und abschätzen was du brauchst und was du willst. Der Xeon wär schon genial. Da hast du Luft später für den Gameserver. Gerade so ein Mediaserver frisst auch ordentlich Leistung beim Streaming / transcodieren.
Mir persönlich wäre ein uATX server wichtig, da er klein sein soll und dennoch viel leisten!
Ich werde meinen auch als ESXI aufsetzen mit nem Raid oder eine große SSD. Müsste man preislich durchrechnen was reicht und dann reicht mir auch ein WHS2011 für Medien/tv-streaming und Dateifreigaben. Gameserver hab ich nicht vor. Zusätzlich ein paar Client-W7-VM's fürs Remote arbeiten und nen Linux Spamfilter...


Wie du siehst kann man unglaublich viel machen und es kann einem das zu Hause Multimedial erweitern! Bei fragen problemem etc einfach hier schreiben. Ich denke 500€ werdn schnell gesprengt. ich werd nachher nochmal eine Ausführliche Auflistung zeigen, wie z.B. meiner aussehen wird. Dann kannst du sehen was machbar ist etc.
Beim ESXI helfe ich auch gerne weiter!

neues EDIT: 





> h67/p67/z68 unterstützt ECC nicht - C206 wäre richtig


----------



## Timsu (20. Mai 2012)

Laut geizhals ist das Asus Board das günstigste welches ECC unterstützt.


----------



## norse (20. Mai 2012)

Timsu schrieb:


> Laut geizhals ist das Asus Board das günstigste welches ECC unterstützt.


 ich blödhanns... hab ich total vergessen. 
ja das stimmt, das board muss auch ECC unterstützen


----------



## KingXs (21. Mai 2012)

Wow, DAS nenn Ich motiviert 
Habt mich auch schon ganz heiss auf den Server gemacht *sabber* ;P
Werde mich die Tage mal hinsetzen und grübeln, bin halt bisschen im Stress auch mit der Uni darum gehts etwas langsamer vorran.

Also wären diese Teile hier vürn Moment ziemlich ok?


> Mobo: ASUS P8B WS, Intel C206 (B3)
> CPU: Intel Xeon E3-1220, 4x 3.10GHz, Sockel-1155, boxed
> CPU: Intel Xeon E3-1220V2, 4x 3.10GHz, Sockel-1155, boxed
> RAM: Kingston ValueRAM DIMM Kit 8GB PC3-10667E ECC CL9 (DDR3-1333)



Sandy vs Ivy, bei dem kleinen Aufpreis nehm Ich einfach den 1220V2?
RAM und Mobo scheinen ja gute zu sein.
Ich muss nur noch gute Raid Controller und co finden.
An TV Karte habe Ich gar nicht gedacht, klingt ziemlich verlockend.
Kann man auch Satelit-Schüssel damit verbinden? Habe nämlich kein Kabel-Fern.

Reichen hier 350W noch aus mit alldem?


----------



## ich111 (21. Mai 2012)

RAID 0/1/5/10 kannst du eh mit dem Board machen


----------



## norse (21. Mai 2012)

ich111 schrieb:


> RAID 0/1/5/10 kannst du eh mit dem Board machen


Ja, das nützt ihm aber nichts wenn er einen ESXI aufsetzen will! Und das ist ja seine Absicht. Der ESXI unterstützt nur Hardwareraids und nicht die Onbard Raids.


Ich hab heut gestern Abend noch ein wenig weiter gelesen. Der 1220V2 hat 4 Kerne. Der 1230V2 hat 4 Kerne + HT. Vorteil: Du kannst somit 8 Kerne den VM's zuweisen. Klar 4 Virtuelle Kerne sind nicht so stark wie richtige, aber der ESXI nutzt HT ganz gut.
Nur so als Überlegung, vlt nimmste ja den 1230V2, so enorm ist jetzt der Aufpreis auch nicht und die 30€ mehr machens auch nicht. Aber 4 Kerne sollten halt auch reichen. Dateifreigaben ansich brauchen nicht viel Leistung, Mediaserver....je nachdem was gemacht wird, aber er wird ja nicht 24/7 voll belastet. also ich denk du kommst mit dem 1220V2 auch dicke hin! das reicht.

EDIT: Hab nochmal gegrübelt, der 1220V2 sollte schon erstmal reichen, ich mach mir halt sorgen über zukünftige Projekte, nicht das die CPU nach nem Jahr zu schwach ist weil du noch mehr machen willst  aber ich denk der 1220v2 packt das auch erstmal. kann man ja ansogst gut gebraucht loswerden!


Ja wegen Raid. Ich hätt ja gesagt, um das ganze recht günstig zu halten am Anfang, du arbeitest wie erwähnt erstmal mit ner 2TB Platte und ner 500GB als Zwischenspeicher für Isos etc. Das reicht erstmal. Auf die 2TB Platte haust du deine VM's drauf und hast auch genug Speicher für Daten wenn der Mediaserver, etc läuft.
Später sieht man ja auch wie viel Platz deine VM's brauchen, dann holst du dir vlt eine 240GB SSD und lässt die VM's da drauf laufen.  

Jap kannst mit ner Schüssel machen, empfehle ich auch. Dann ne schöne DVB-S2 Quadrotuner karte rein und das ding rockt. Dann hättest du 4 Tuner, d.h. es können 4 verschiedene Sender gleichzeitig aufgenommen / angeschaut werden. Dank DVB-Link kannst du das ganze durchs Netzwerk streamen bzw sogar übers internet. Aso könntest du in der Uni während der Vorlesung Fernseh schauen und sogar noch 3 andere Sender aufnehmen nebenbei 

350 Watt... Die CPUs sind recht genügsam, aber ich halte 350W für recht knapp, wenn man schaut was noch alles kommen soll und überlegt wie viel Platten da rein sollen. Dann gleich 450 geholt?
Da hätt ich aber gerne andere Meinungen zu! Netzteil sind jetzt nicht so meine stärke.

Achja: Ich empfehle nen USB-Stick für den ESXI. Einfach, schnell, günstig und schnell ausgetauscht.


----------



## KingXs (22. Mai 2012)

Also

Ich würde dann wahrscheinlich auf den Intel Xeon E3-1230V2, 4x 3.30GHz, Sockel-1155, boxed rübergehen.
Wie sieht es mit dieser TV Karte aus: TBS DVB-S2 Dual Tuner TV Card (6980/6981)
Hat die was drauf? Ich habe ansich nur 2 Schüsseln und davon benutz Ich eigentlich nur eine, dann brauch Ich ja keine Quadro oder?

Als Festplatte Western Digital AV-GP 2000GB, 64MB Cache, SATA II (WD20EURS)
und Western Digital Caviar Green 500GB, SATA 6Gb/s (WD5000AZRX) als Zwischenspeicher?
Nur frage Ich mich was genau mit "Zwischenspeicher" gemeint ist :x

An Netzteile dachte Ich vielleicht an einer dieser beiden Hübschen: 
be quiet! Straight Power E9 CM 580W ATX 2.3 (E9-CM-580W/BN198)
Cougar PowerX 550W ATX 2.3

Was den Raid Controller anbelangt habe Ich jetzt gar keinen Plan welche Marke und Modell...

Fehlt nur noch ein passendes Case 

Und wie genau funktioniert das mit dem ESXI auf dem USB-Stick, ist ESXI nicht die VM selbst?
Weiss hier halt noch nicht viel über VMs, ausser dass Ich halt mal ne VM auf Windows laufen hatte um Linux und Windows 7 Beta zu testen.


----------



## norse (22. Mai 2012)

Die TBS hab ich selber 2x verbaut und läuft sehr gut! Sollte mit dem ESXI auch laufen, wüsste nichts was dagegen spricht.
Damit kannste halt 1Sender schauen und ein anderen aufnehmen gleichzeitig 

Naja den zwischenspeicher brauchst du nicht, aber ich mach das immer so. 
ESXI ist ein kleines schlankes Betriebssystem das die Virtualisierung vornimmt. Dort sagst du welche VM welches Stück Hardware bekommt (grob gesagt).
Dafür reicht ein kleiner 4GB USB stick locker aus und der ist dann auch noch schnell.
Die VMs ansich werden auf der Festplatte dann installiert (2TB) da passen dann einige drauf!
Den zwischenspeicehr nutz ich um mir da die ISO-datein der Betriebssysteme drauf zu schmeißen und einzubinden zum installieren. Geht deutlich schneller als mit CD! Außerdem kannst du somit schnell mal neue aufsetzen, rummprobieren etc.

da geht auch eine kleinere  Wenn du was rumliegen hast 160GB oder sogar weniger als Speicher einfach nur für ISOs.

überleg gerade, ist der 1230V2 wirklich notwendig oder doch oversized. Schaden tust nicht, aber ist es halt nötig?

Wirklich gleich mit Raid kontroller anfangen? Kannst auch erstmal so rumbasteln und später umsteigen auf Raid, dann ESXI kein problem!


----------



## Timsu (22. Mai 2012)

Raid Controller wenn dann gebrauchte LSI oä. von Ebay, der Rest geht schon ziemlich ins Geld. TV Karte wäre auch eine Tevii S480 empfehlenswert, dort ist guter Linuxsupport vorhanden. Das Problem ist, dass die kleineren Intelprozessoren manche Virtualisierungsfunktionen nicht unterstützen. Für den Zwischenspeicher würde ich mir jetzt keine neue Festplatte zulegen.
Wegen der Satschüsseln:
Willst du beide gleichzeitig nutzen? 
Wenn nein reicht eine SingleTv Karte und ein Diseqc Switch


----------



## norse (22. Mai 2012)

gnah....das mit dem Unicable is so ne Sache....muss die TV karte halt auch könne.

TV-karte würd ich schon im windows einrichten, dann klappt das mit den clients und DVB-Link gut...wiedas mit linux ist kann ich leider nicht sagen / helfen... und wenn TV Karte dann Digital Devices (sehr guter Treiber support für Windows UND linux!!) oder TBS (auch linux Treiber vorhanden!)


----------



## Timsu (22. Mai 2012)

Tvheadend ist sehr gut unter Linux. Tevii bietet auch Linux Treiber auf der Homepage an, bei mir läuft auch eine unter Ubuntu 12.04.


----------



## KingXs (25. Mai 2012)

Ich seh preislich gesehen keinen Xeon für 1155 Mobo lohnenswerter als der 1230V2
Als HDD nehm Ich dann einfach 1 mal die 2TB habe ansich noch kleine HDDs hier liegen.
Wie sieht es mit dieser TV Karte und Raid Controller:
TeVii S480 V2.1
Adaptec 1430SA retail, PCIe x4 (2240900-R)
oder
Dawicontrol DC-3410 bulk, low profile, PCI

Oder lohnen sich diese lowcost Controller nicht wirklich?

EDIT:
Und dieses Case: Silverstone SST-GD01B-R Grandia Desktop - black


----------



## Timsu (25. Mai 2012)

Wozu brauchst du raid?


----------



## bingo88 (25. Mai 2012)

KingXs schrieb:


> Oder lohnen sich diese lowcost Controller nicht wirklich?


 Nein, besonders keine PCI-Controller (es sei denn, du willst dir einen Bremsklotz einbauen)


----------



## KingXs (25. Mai 2012)

ach mist, hab das jetzt wärend der Uni geschrieben und halb aufgepasst.
Benutze ja nur 1 HDD :x

Ist die TV Karte aber gut so, sons dachte Ich die Bestellung zu machen.


----------



## KingXs (9. Juni 2012)

So
hatt jetzt bisschen gedauert aber der hab jetzt die Teile und hab sie zusammengebaut, der Server steht jetzt da.
Muss nur noch Software installieren.

Dieses ESXi ist es das hier? VMware vSphere Hypervisor™ (ESXi)
Muss mich jetzt nämlich noch interessieren wie und was Ich installieren muss.


----------



## Timsu (9. Juni 2012)

Genau, das ist es.
Musst dich glaube ich registrieren.
Was hast du jetzt genau für Hardware?


----------



## KingXs (9. Juni 2012)

> Intel Xeon E3-1230V2, 4x 3.30GHz, Sockel-1155, boxed
> ASUS P8B WS, Intel C206 (B3)
> Kingston ValueRAM DIMM Kit 8GB PC3-10667E ECC CL9 (DDR3-1333)
> be quiet! Straight Power E9 CM 580W ATX 2.3
> ...



Nur habe Ich jetzt ein Problem.
Scheint als wäre das Mobo defekt, Post Screen wird nämlich nicht erreicht.
Server bootet und schaltet sich sofort wieder ab.
Habe alles entfernt und nur 1 Ram CPU und die PSU drangelassen aber will trotzdem nicht.
CMOS clearen hat auch nichts gebraucht.
Habe 2 andere PSU versucht und klappt noch immer nicht.
Ich tippe mal auf defektes Mobo :/

Habe mich dabei gefreut endlich die Teile zu haben D:


----------



## Timsu (9. Juni 2012)

Ich glaube der Fehler ist, dass das Mobo für Ivy nen Biosupdate braucht.
Kannst du dir iwo nen sandy leihen?


----------



## KingXs (9. Juni 2012)

Ich müsste den hier aus meinem Pc ausbauen
Ist ein i7-2600K, der müsste klappen oder?


----------



## Timsu (9. Juni 2012)

Ja müsste gehen.


----------



## KingXs (10. Juni 2012)

Ok danke hatt geklappt.
Nur scheint es diesmal ein anderes Problem zu geben.
Das Mobo startet jetzt nicht wenn keine Grakka im PCIe Slot steckt, habe nämlich mit einer alten Grakka versucht.
Im Bios konnte Ich nur auswählen zwischen PCI und PCIe aber nicht onBoard Grafik.


----------



## Timsu (10. Juni 2012)

Geh mal zu advanced-System Agent Configuration-initiate Graphic Adapter
Dort auf iGPU stellen.


----------



## MFZ (10. Juni 2012)

Ich gebe  zu, die Sache ist auf der ASUS Webseite nicht klar formuliert, aber ich würde sagen, dass das MB keine OnBoard-Grafik hat,
sondern nur eine etwaige iGPU im Prozessor unterstützt. (Intel selber ist da etwas klarer: Secure Foundation for Small Business Servers enbedded PDF-Datei)
Und da dein Xeon keine solche hat, kannst du auch nicht iGPU im UEFI auswählen.


----------



## Timsu (10. Juni 2012)

C206 hat eine Grafik:
Intel® C206 Chipset
Bootet das MB ohne Grafik nicht oder kommt nur kein Bild?
Wenn nicht braucht man ja sowieso nur einmal die Grafik zum installieren


----------



## KingXs (10. Juni 2012)

Kann im Advanced-System Agent Configuration nur auf Auto, PCI oder PCIe stellen.
Und anscheinend bootet das MB ohne Grafik nicht, am MB leuchtet da die Grafik-Led die anscheinend andeutet dass da ein Problem mit der Grafikkarte besteht.

Ist zwar jetzt doof, wollte halt keine Grafikkarte für den Server benutzen.

EDIT: Versuche mal ESXi zu installieren und schaue mal ob es doch nicht irgendwie klappt


----------



## MFZ (10. Juni 2012)

Timsu schrieb:


> C206 hat eine Grafik:
> Intel® C206 Chipset


 Hm, nach der Logik hat also auch der Z77 Grafik?
http://ark.intel.com/products/chipsets/64022


----------



## Timsu (10. Juni 2012)

MFZ schrieb:
			
		

> Hm, nach der Logik hat also auch der Z77 Grafik?
> http://ark.intel.com/products/chipsets/64022



Mh ich hab dann wohl die Intel HP falsch verstanden. Das tut mir natürlich leid für den TE. Man könnte entweder die CPU durch ein Xeon 1225 ersetzen oder halt die Graka nutzen. Komisch allerdings, dass ohne Graka kein Boot möglich ist.


----------



## KingXs (10. Juni 2012)

Okay habe jetzt das ESXi auf dem USB laufen, habe auch schon mal den vSphere Client auf meinem PC und darüber Ubuntu Server 64bit installiert.
Der Server startet, habe grade auch die Grafikkarte entfert und versucht zu booten und habe mich mit dem vSphere Client zum Server verbunden,
nachdem Ich openSSH installiert hatte konnte Ich mich mit putty auch ohne weitere Probleme Verbinden.

Soweit sogut, muss nur noch schauen was Ich jetzt alles draufschmeissen muss.


----------



## Timsu (10. Juni 2012)

Na dann ist es ja noch ganz gut ausgegangen. Als Fileserver auf alle Fälle openindiana mit ZFS.
Für das zum Internet offene Debian in einem anderen Subnet/Vlan. Für Multimedia ubuntu. Möglich wäre auch der Einsatz als Router/Firewall mit Ipfire.
Ich glaube der esxi client hat gleich einen shell zugriff dabei, das ist etwas praktischer.
Welches Gehäuse hast du?


----------



## KingXs (10. Juni 2012)

Grade versucht vsftpd zum laufen zu bekommen aber hatte irgendwie login Probleme.
Welches FTP soll Ich mit openindiana nehmen?
Was wäre als Medienserver den halt gut? Einzige dass Ich jetzt persönlich je einmal benutzt habe war PS3MediaServer.

Case: Silverstone SST-GD01B-R Grandia Desktop - black
War btw bisschen grösser als Ich es mir vorgestelt hatte 
Ist nur keine CD Laufwerk drin, habe auch keins eingebaut.


----------



## Timsu (10. Juni 2012)

Auf welcher VM sollte FTP laufen?
Auf der Openindiana würde ich alles über nfs/smb freigeben, diese dann auf debian/ubuntu einbinden und dort den FTP Server erstellen. Wenn du den PC als Router nutzen willst würde ich den Server für "das böse Internet" gleich in die DMZ tun. Wenn du gleich dabei bist, kannst du dir auch FTP sparen und ein VPN errichten


----------



## KingXs (10. Juni 2012)

Jetzt bin Ich ein bisschen verloren 
Habe von Openindiana noch nie was gehört muss mir das und nfs/smb halt mal anschauen.
Soll Ich die DMZ auf den ganzen Server setzen? Ich kann halt nur 1 IP angeben für die DMZ.

Was VPN nun genau ist habe Ich irgendwie bis jetzt nocht nicht klar verstanden, wenn es halt besser wäre anstatt eine FTP laufen zu haben dann würde Ich es wahrscheinlich machen.
Bin noch unerfahren in all dies, möchte es aber gerne lernen


----------



## Timsu (10. Juni 2012)

Openindiana hat als "einzigen" Vorteil dass es ein anderes Filesystem als Linux hat, dieses hat eine wesentlich höhere Dateisicherheit. Von dort aus stellst du all deine Daten zur Verfügung. Dein Router stellt warscheinlich nur eine Pseudo DMZ zur Verfügung, welche einfach alle Ports öffnet, dies nicht nutzen. Deshalb mein Vorschlag noch den Router zu virtualisieren.
Bei einem VPN musst du einen Client installieren und dann ist es Überall so, als ob du zuhause im Lan wärst, kannst alle Dienste nutzen, die Verbindung ist die ganze Zeit verschlüsselt, außerdem wird quasi dein ganzer Datenstrom beim surfen unterwegs sicher nach Hause geleitet.
Smb ist die ganz normale Netzwerkdateifreigabe, wie du es vll. von Windows kennst.


----------



## KingXs (11. Juni 2012)

Also werde die Tage mal die einzelnen OS installieren, bin grade im Examenstress :/
Also wenn Ich das jetzt richtig verstanden habe:
Openindiana als für die Netzwerkdateifreigabe, halt nur die Daten wie Videos und Bilder per SMB freigeben damit die anderen Server/PCs was damit machen können.
Ubuntu als Streaming Server für die Dateien vom Openindiana Server.
Soll Ich das VPN auf dem Debian laufen lassen und wie virtualisiere Ich einen Router, das habe Ich definitiv noch nicht gehört.
Mit der Sat Card habe Ich jetzt noch nichts gemacht aber soll die auf den Ubuntu?

Wie geht das eigentlich mit den User Accounts auf dem Server verlagern, halt so wie so manche Universitäten es haben, dass man sich auf jedem ihrer PCs sich mit seinem eigenen Konto einloggen kann, würde das vllt hier Zuhause auch so machen.

Ich bin mir beim Einrichten der VMs auch nicht ganz sicher, soll Ich die HDD in verschiedene Datastorages teilen und jede Storage für das jeweilige VM benutzen, oder einfach 1 Storage für alle VMs.
Habe auch die HDD auf Thin Provision (glaub Ich hies es) eingestellt.

Viele Fragen


----------



## Timsu (11. Juni 2012)

Genau, das mit SMB ist richtig so.
Den VPN Server würde ich auf dem Router laufen lassen. Dazu erstellst du eine VM mit Ipfire. 
Durch virtuelle Switche verbindest du ein NIC mit allen VMs außer Debian sowie green von ipfire. Da kann dann noch ein echter Switch und Wlan accespoint dran. An das andere nic kommt deinl.Modem dran, das ist red. Orange (debian) ist nur virtuell vorhanden.
Wegen den Datastores bin ich mir auch nicht sicher, würde aufjedenfall Nutzdaten und Betriebssysteme trennen.
PS: Sorry, ist mit dem Handy geschrieben.


----------



## KingXs (16. Juni 2012)

Bin grade dabei Ipfire aufzusetzen, habe aber wie es aussieht Probleme damit.
Also habe 3 networks adapter, denen jeweils green red und orange zugewiesen sind.
Jetzt bin Ich mir nur bei manchen Einstellungen nicht sicher:

Hostname: kann Ich da egal welches nehmen oder auch einfac ipfire lassen?
Domain name: steht localdomain dabei, soll Ich daran was ändern oder auch einfach so lassen?

Bei Address settings unter Red: ka ob auf Static oder DHCP setzen?
Wenn Ich Static aufwähle muss Ich IP address und Network mask setzen, wobei Ich nicht weiss ob die Network mask anders als die vom richtigen Router sein soll.
Wenn Red auch auf Static steht muss Ich anscheinend Primary DNS und Default Gateway setzen, diese müssen die IP meines Routers sein oder eine neue unbesetze?

Habe hier nämlich einige Verständnissprobleme.

EDIT:
Das Problem ist nämlich dass Ich ipfire überm Browser mit https://red_ip_adresse:444 oder https://ipfire.localdomain:444 nicht erreichen kann


----------



## Timsu (17. Juni 2012)

Hostname und Domain kannst du auf Standart lassen.
Hast du jetzt noch ein Router davor? Oder nur ein Modem? 
Zwei Router würde ich vermeiden, ipfire sollte deinen jetzigen ersetzen. Öffentliche IP wird vom Provider per DHCP zugewiesen.
Sobald du im gleichen Netz wie green von Ipfire bist, müsstest du dich mit greenip:444 verbinden können.
In seltenen Fällen hat eine Firewall von ESXI geblockt, dort auch nochmal nachschauen.
Schau mal hier:
http://wiki.ipfire.org/de/installation/start#installation_von_vmware_esxi_5


----------



## KingXs (17. Juni 2012)

Es sieht bei mir Zuhause eigentlich so aus:
Ich habe im ersten Stock die Fritzbox 7390 liegen welches sich zum Internet verbindet, davon geht ein Lan Kabel hoch ins 2te Stock wo mein PC liegt und wird mit einem Cisco E2000 verbunden auf welchem Ich dd-wrt laufen habe und es als switch eingestellt habe. Am Cisco liegt mein PC und noch ein 2ter Switch ist am Cisco verbunden an welchem PS3, Fernseher, Xbox und der Server nun hängen.
Die Fritzbox arbeitet hier alleine als DHCP und vergiebt soweit Ich das verstanden habe die IP an ALLE Geräte.

IPfire läuft ja als VM auf dem Server, aber Ich dachte es sollte nur als Virtueller Router für die VMs handeln oder sollen alle meine Geräte in meinem Zimmer über IpFire laufen denn in dem Fall wüsste Ich jetzt nicht direckt wie Ich die anderen Geräte verbinden soll.


----------



## Timsu (17. Juni 2012)

Fritzbox als Bridge einrichten, Fritzbox und Red verbinden, Green mit Switch und Wlan Accespoint verbinden wäre das beste.
Du kannst es natürlich nur als Firewall für die VMs nutzen, allerdings bleibst du da weit unter den Moglichkeiten und zweitens kann es bei mehreren Routern und Zugriff von außen zu Problemem kommen.


----------



## KingXs (17. Juni 2012)

Wenn Ich die Fritzbox als Bridge einstelle dann wird die nur noch als Modem handeln ist das korrekt?
Es sind aber einige PCs mit der Fritzbox unten im 1ten Stock über Wlan und Kabel verbunden, würde das nicht problematisch werden da der Server bei mir im Zimmer liegt und sich nur die Geräte verbinden werden die an den Switches verbinden die mit meinem Server zusammenhängen?

EDIT: habe den Guide auf English gelesen darum habe Ich die Anweisungen ganz unten nicht gesehen, die gabs irgendwie im EN guide nicht

EDIT 2:
Also hier nochmal genau was Ich eingestellt habe:


> Der ESXi steht auf static
> IP: 192.168.178.2
> subnet: 255.255.255.0
> gateway: 192.168.178.1 (das ist die IP der Fritzbox)
> ...


vmnic1 ist die fritzbox angeschlossen
vmnic0 ist momentan zum testen mein laptop drangeschlossen aber da soll der cisco (switch) dran


----------



## Timsu (17. Juni 2012)

Ja, der Nachteil ist allerdings, wenn die Fritzbox als Modem aktiv ist können keine anderen Geräte angeschlossen verbunden sein.
Du musst also entweder alles mit dem Ipfire verbinden oder du aktivierst dein Ipfire als exposed Host in der Fritzbox und lässt das mit dem Bridging.
Nachteil ist dabei natürliches doppeltes NAT, manchmal ist das aber auch garnicht schlimm.


----------



## KingXs (17. Juni 2012)

Ich habe da eine Idee, werde wahrscheinlich den Server irgendwie in das Zimmer mit der Fritzbox reinkriegen, dies soll mich jetzt nicht wirklich behinder.

PS: habe Post drüber geeditet
kannst mir vielleicht sagen was daran falsch ist


----------



## Timsu (17. Juni 2012)

Wenn du den ESXI erreichen willst muss er im grünen Netz sein.
Also 192.168.179.X (zwischen 2 und 253)
Was ist genau das Problem?


----------



## KingXs (17. Juni 2012)

Also das vmnic0 ist der ethernet anschluss für das grüne netz.
Zum testen habe Ich mein Laptop drangeschlossen jedoch kann Ich den ESXi über 192.168.179.1 nicht erreichen
bzw mein Laptop hatt auch keine Inet verbindung.

Am Pc musste Ich zb eine neue Connection erstellen mit username und password das mir mein ISP gegeben hat weil die Fritzbox ja nur noch als Modem arbeitet

EDIT: bzw 192.168.179.1 bis 192.168.179.255 ging jetzt nichts


----------



## Timsu (17. Juni 2012)

Kannst du den ESXI Server nicht erreichen oder die IPfire VM?
Du könntest dem ESXI Server (nicht der VM) z.b 192.168.179.2 geben.
Der Laptop müsste über DHCP eine 192.168.179.x zugewiesen bekommen.
Kannst du 192.168.179.1 pingen?


----------



## KingXs (17. Juni 2012)

Also bin bisschen verwirrt grade.
Ich habe an meinem Laptop die Ip addresse anstatt von automatisch auf statisch gesetzt.
Mir die IP 192.168.179.7 gegeben
Subnet 255.255.255.0
Gateway: Ip meines Routers also 192.168.178.1
Als DNS hab Ich nochmal die IP des Routers angegeben

Nun kann Ich am Laptop über https://192.168.179.1:444 auf ipfire zugreifen
Ping auf 192.168.179.1 funktioniert jetzt auch

Das einzige was Ich jetzt am Laptop nicht habe ist Internet.
Versuche grad auf Dialup zu wechseln und im Browser die configuration vorzunehmen


----------



## Timsu (17. Juni 2012)

Wenn die Fritzbox nurnoch Modem ist, darfst du sie nicht als Gateway benutzen, dies ist jetzt IpFire. DNS würde ich um Fehler auszuschließen immer 8.8.8.8 nehmen.
Ist der DHCP Server an der Fritzbox deaktiviert?


----------



## KingXs (17. Juni 2012)

Also Ich habe jetzt mal die Einstellungen am Ipfire im Browser angepasst damit dieser sich mit dem username und password vom ISP anmeldet, verbindet sich auch.
Musste nur am DHCP in IpFire was ändern da dort etwas falsch eingestellt war.

Habe dort nun 192.168.179.2 bis 192.168.179.250 stehen
als Primär und Sekundär DNS habe Ich einfachshalber openDNS genommen 208.67.222.222 208.67.220.220

Dann hab Ich am laptop die Ip und DNS wieder auf automatisch gestellt und konnte mich problemlos mit dem Internet verbinden.

Habe die Fritzbox halt nur auf Modem umgestellt am DHCP hab Ich jetzt nichts geändert (weiss grade auch nicht genau wo man das ändern :x).
Müsste der jetzt am besten aus sein?


----------



## Timsu (17. Juni 2012)

Ne das mit DHCP war falsch von mir, wenn die Fritzbox nur als Modem arbeitet ist der DHCP Server sowieso nichtmehr aktiv.
DNS würde ich die von Google nehmen, die sind mmn. schneller. Besser noch ein eigener mit Werbeblocker drin. (Kann Ipfire auch, Squid heißt das Programm)
Den DHCP Server von Ipfire würde ich erst bei z.b 100 Anfangen lassen, (mehr als 150 Netzwerkgeräte wirst du ja wohl nicht haben) und die von 2-99 als feste IPs den VMs zuteilen.
Zu beachten währe noch, dass man möglichst auf Ipfire keine Multimediadienste oder so laufen lässt, dies verschlechtert nur die Sicherheit.
Was hast du für eine Leitung und wie hoch ist dabei die CPU/Ram belastung von Ipfire bei einem Download, dies würde mich mal interessieren.
Bekommt IPfire auch eine öffentliche IP zugewiesen, nur um Sicherzugehen, dass die Fritzbox nicht doch noch dazwischenfunkt?


----------



## KingXs (17. Juni 2012)

Perfekt!
Habe zum Testen jetzt einfach mal den Server mit der Fritzbox verbunden und am Green den Cisco angebracht.
Computer ist am Cisco dran un hatt auch automatisch IP bekommen.

Ja das Problem war halt dass Ich irgendwie an die Web Gui von Ipfire gelangen musste.
Wahrscheinlich war das Problem dass Ich den DHCP von IpFire bei der Installation falsh angegeben hatte, die stand nämlich von 192.168.178.1 bis 192.168.178.255
Deswegen musste ich wahrscheinlich auf dem Laptop die IP manuel eingeben damit Ich mich verbinden konnte.

Habe auch auf Google gewechselt und habe 50 Netzwerke, müsste ansich ja auch völlig genügen.

Was nun das Orange anbelangt, was genau soll Ich damit machen, darüber hab Ich mir noch keine Gedanken gemacht.

EDIT:

Irgendwie kann Ich nun nicht mehr mit dem vSphereClient auf das ESXi zugreifen.
Weder 192.168.178.2 noch 192.168.179.1 funktionieren.


----------



## Timsu (17. Juni 2012)

Was hat den ESXi für eine IP? Es muss eine im Bereich von Green sein. Und mit .1 am Ende dürfen nur Gateways sein. 
In Orange kommen die VMs die Kontakt nach außen haben:
Also Gameserver/Webserver...


----------



## KingXs (17. Juni 2012)

Also vorher war die IP 192.168.178.2
Red ist als 192.168.178.2 eingestellt, müsste das eigentlich 192.168.178.1 sein?
Green ist 192.168.179.1
Orange is 192.168.180.1

Komme hier noch irgendwie durcheinander was eigentlich nun Gateway ist und was nicht :/


----------



## Timsu (17. Juni 2012)

Green und Orange stimmen. Bei red stimmt was nicht. Da ist die Fritzbox irgendwie nicht richtig komlnfiguriert, da müsstest du eine öffentliche IP bekommen.
ESXi muss eine IP im grünen Bereich haben.


----------



## KingXs (17. Juni 2012)

Verwirrung pur @.@
Also Ich habe einfach mal im ESXi die IP auf automatisch gestellt. Dadurch bekam die ESXi die IP 192.168.178.22
beim ESXi steht auch noch: Network identity aquired from DHCP server 192.168.178.1

Soll Ich einfach am besten im ESXi die IP auf manuell stellen und ihm die IP 192.168.179.3 geben?
Kann btw meine Fritzbox nicht mehr per 192.168.178.1 erreichen :/


----------



## Timsu (17. Juni 2012)

Esxi würde ich eine feste IP geben, genauso allen VMs.
Die Fritzbox kannst du warsch. nur aus dem gleichen Netz erreichen, am besten du verbindest dich direkt und nimmst eine IP aus dem gleichen Netz wie die Fritzbox. Dort vergewissern, dass Bridge aktiv ist und DHCP Server deaktiviert.


----------



## KingXs (18. Juni 2012)

Ok habe den Fehler gefunden.

Also wenn Ich das richtig verstanden habe:
Die IP die Ich in vSphereClient bei den Netzwerken Red und Green sind, stehen für die Red IP des Servers im Red Network und die Green IP des Servers im Green Network, also mit welcher IP man benutzen muss hängt davon ab in welchem Network Ich mich befinde, mein PC soll im Green sein also brauch Ich die Green IP um mich mit vSPhereClient mit dem Server zu verbinden.

Die IP dagegen die Ich in IpFire gesetzt habe ist die Gateway IP der jeweiligen Networks.

192.168.178.3 wäre die IP des Servers im Red Network
192.168.179.3 wäre die IP des Servers im Green Network

In IpFire steht bei Red als Einstellung Dialup
Bei Green steht 192.168.179.1 als Gateway IP
Orange habe Ich 192.168.180.1 zugewiesen.

Dabei habe Ich in IpFire beim DHCP die Range von 192.168.179.4 bis 192.168.179.50 gesetzt.
Da der Server ja 192.168.179.3 im Green hat habe Ich die 3 nicht mehr mit eingezogen.

Habe Ich das jetzt richtig verstanden?

Habe vielleicht jetzt die IPs von vorherigen Post geändert da Ich nochmal von vorne alles neu eingestellt habe da Ich auf das Problem gelandet bin in welchem Ich über das Green Network nicht mehr mit dem Server verbinden konnte, dies lag daran dass die IP im Green Network die selbe war wie die IP in IpFires Green Address.

EDIT:
Was Ich auch bemerkt habe ist dass Ich gestern Abend als Ich über dem Server Aion gezockt habe und auf Teamspeak war dass Ich manchmal einige Lags hatte und auch manchmal DC'ed wurde.
Ich weiss jetzt nicht genau woran das liegen könnte.
Müsste was am Ipfire ändern würd Ich sagen.


----------



## Timsu (18. Juni 2012)

Bekommst du auf Rot jetzt eine öffentliche IP?
Hast du auf IPfire Scanningfunktionen, Proxy oder Antivirus aktiviert?
Sagt das Logfile irgendwas?
Wieviel CPU und RAM hast du zugewiesen?
Zur Not könntest du dich auch mal im deutschen Ipfire Forum melden


----------



## KingXs (18. Juni 2012)

Richtig, connected zum Internet ohne Probleme 
Bekomme IP kann auch zum ESXi Server verbinden wenn Ich im Green bin.
Heute hatte Ich zum Beispiel gar keine Probleme, vielleicht ISP n schluckauf 

Habe der VM 1 Kern, 256mb und 8GB Speicher zugewiesen.

Ja wäre wirklich ne gute Idee, aber was Ipfire jetzt anbelangt funktioniert es grade und werde jetzt nicht viel mehr dran fummeln, fange nun mal an die anderen VMs langsam aufzusetzen.

Habe btw den Router wieder auf DSL anstatt Modem stehen da meine Familie unten das Internet braucht, jedoch lauf Ich noch immer über Ipfire wo Ich das Red auf DHCP eingestellt habe fürn moment bis Ich rausgefunden habe wie bzw wo genau Ich den Server unten hinstellen werd.

Zu Ubuntu/Debian/Openindiana:
Nur Debian wird sich über das Orange verbinden?
Die anderen beide setzte Ich auf das Green oder?


----------



## Timsu (18. Juni 2012)

Dann richte Ipfire als Exposed Host ein in der Fritzbox, sonst kann es bei Anfragen von außen Probleme geben, allerdings sind zwei Router immer ein Kompromiss. Wenn du ein paar Dienste auf Ipfire haben möchtest würde ich mehr Ram zuteilen, auch ohne irgendwas zusätzlich  min. 512mb.
Alle VMs mit Kontakt nach draußen kommen in die orange Zone (Webserver, Gameserver), Multimedia und Fileserver zu green.


----------



## ShadowAMD (18. Juni 2012)

@ Timsu

ein Fileserver kann aberauch nach außen erreichbar sein, das wäre doch dann auch Orange ? oder irre ich mich  ?


----------



## Timsu (18. Juni 2012)

Hier ist es aber so geplant, dass der Openindiana Server nur die Daten als Netzwerkfreigabe bereitstellt. (Grün) Der Server der sie dann möglicherweise als FTP freigibt kommt natürlich zu orange.


----------



## KingXs (18. Juni 2012)

Ich wundere mich ob Ich einiges unter VMs aufteilen soll, wie zum Beispiel Teamspeak Server auf einer VM un GameServer auf einer anderen, oder soll Ich die über die gleiche VM laufen lassen?


----------



## Timsu (18. Juni 2012)

Würde ich auf die gleiche VM tun, ist sonst nur Ressourcenverschwendung.


----------



## KingXs (1. Juli 2012)

So also Ich habe einige Probleme mit Debian in der Orange.
Orange hatt ja keine Netzwerkadapter zugewiesen da Red und Green die einzigen haben.
Aber wie verbinde Ich mich dann zum Inet mit Debian?


----------



## Timsu (1. Juli 2012)

Du musst eine virtuelle Netzwerkkarte für orange erstellen.


----------



## KingXs (1. Juli 2012)

Das wäre dann ein VLan?
Habe bisschen im Google gesucht jedoch nicht verstanden wie man so eins erstellt.


----------



## Timsu (1. Juli 2012)

Schau mal hier:
VMware KB: Choosing a network adapter for your virtual machine


----------



## KingXs (1. Juli 2012)

Bin hier bisschen durcheinander.
Soll Ich Debian dann einfach noch eine Netzwerkkarte beisetzen die mit Green verbunden ist damit Ich Inet zugriff bekomme?

Mein Problem ist halt dass Ich nicht richtig verstehe wie Ich mich mit dem Orange eigentlich verbinde.
zb wenn Ich einen Gameserver aufsetze, wie kann Ich mich mit dem verbinden wenn Orange ja nicht irgendwie mit eines der beiden Physischen Netzwerkkarten verbunden ist.

Bei meinen Netzwerken sieht es grade so aus, dabei ist Debian NUR bei Orange.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Timsu (1. Juli 2012)

Du kannst doch bei ipfire wählen, was du für Netze hast und welcher Netzwerkkarte sie zugehörig sind.
Orange soll zu der virtuellen Netzwerkkarte (siehe mein Link). 
Eine DMZ hat den Vorteil, dass wenn eine vm darin gehackt wird, kein Zugriff auf deine Privaten Dateifreigaben besteht und dein "grüner" Netzwerkverkehr nicht vom gehackten Server mitgeschnitten werden kann.


----------



## KingXs (2. Juli 2012)

Habe herausgefunden an was es lag.
Orange, also DMZ funktioniert nur mit statischen IPs, jedoch habe Ich dauernd versuch über DHCP eine zu bekommen darum hatte Ich auch keine Verbindung mit Debian im Orange.
Habe Debian nun eine statische IP im Orange Bereich und mit dem Orange Gateway gegeben und nun bin Ich mit dem Internet verbunden.

Muss jetzt noch in OpenIndiana diese Nfs/SMB noch irgendwie einstellen, davon habe Ich jetzt noch keinen Plan muss mal bisschen suchen.


----------

